# underwater vid of deep jigging



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

Awesome video for those that are curious how jigs work underwater..

http://youtu.be/AcAZjZ7R7ro#aid=P9USrMgIsNo


----------



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

Ft. Worth Nissan advertisement


----------



## flatsfishinfreddy (Jun 28, 2011)

Good incentives if your in the market for a Nissan.


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm not looking to buy a Nissan, just bought a new truck.lol


----------



## Bigdaddy4360 (Jan 9, 2011)

WTH thought we were watching some jigging action!! LMAO No Nissan's for me....


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

Soooooo WTH, I wanna see the jig


----------



## Marcos Domingues (Mar 10, 2013)

what jig ? duh.....fouls LOL 






sorry guys , didnt check that link after posting , however I might get a Nissan Lol. Thanks all


----------



## saltwater4life (Aug 5, 2010)

cool find


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Cool Video!


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice! I have jigged over structure and wrecks before and ill be dang if I can spot structure like that. Lol. What kind of bottom machine is he using!?


----------

